# My girls



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of my girls


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

thay are good looking girls


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics of some lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice girls!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

the last pic made me smile  cool pup


----------



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

They look like very sweet dogs.


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they just so lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

luv they're faces!


----------

